# **ENDED**Indian Rosewood (Sissoo) auction



## barry richardson (Sep 1, 2015)

They measure just over 3x3x12.5, except the top one which is 2x3x12.5 (had to cut away some pith on that one) Great material for about any use, Tried to keep them PM size if that's the way you swing, but would be great for calls, pens, knife blanks, etc. The wood is still a bit damp in the middle, but this is such a stable drying wood, it wont be a problem, I guarantee it's integrity. As you can see, one has a significant knot, it angles out the end, still plenty for a PM or whatever. Bids can start now, and will close at Thursday, 3 Sep 8PM CDT. Bid starts at $10. No minimum increments. If last minutes snipers have a time tie, I will flip a coin for the winner, I'm not as generous as Kevin lol. I pay shipping, payment will be made using the WB donation button. This isn't a wood that gets around that much, so if you have any questions about it's properties, feel free...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow! No joke that stuff is in my top 5 favorite woods I love that stuff and those pieces are off the charts man. I hope they bring what they are worth.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> If last minutes snipers have a time tie, I will flip a coin for the winner,



Just don't announce a winner until we are sure who it is lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 1, 2015)

$ 25.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 1, 2015)

Man I gotta have some of that! $40


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 1, 2015)

Here we go again ... Let's play
$ 45.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 1, 2015)

Beauties Barry, thanks for sharing !


----------



## DKMD (Sep 1, 2015)

Fitty dollars...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2015)

Dammit. I thought I blocked this forum from your account moneybags.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 1, 2015)

Good try Kevin 
$ 55.00

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Sep 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


>


NO MORE COFFEE @Kevin


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2015)

woodman6415 said:


> Good try Kevin
> $ 55.00



And the other moneybags. I got no chance. Back to my rat killin' . . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 1, 2015)

There will be a small bit of space left I will fill With DIW pen blanks or scales, winners choice

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 1, 2015)

I'll jump in at $60.00

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 1, 2015)

75 bucks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2015)

Barry, our plan to keep me from winning this auction is succeeding beyond our wildest expectations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Barry, our plan to keep me from winning this auction is succeeding beyond our wildest expectations.



Quit lying.... You can't resist that sap combo

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 1, 2015)

Yahoo!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Quit lying.... You can't resist that sap combo



I'm a sap for sappy for sure. Sappy makes me happy. Slappy happy in fact. Although as a poet I am pretty crappy. Maybe because I am tired and need a nappy.  @Mike1950 is older than my pappy but not nearly as yappy as was my mamasan she was a Jappy and could sing that oriental rappy like Magellan could read a mappy.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 5 | Creative 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 1, 2015)

$ 80 
Proven poet your not

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I'm a sap for sappy for sure. Sappy makes me happy. Slappy happy in fact. Although as a poet I am pretty crappy. Maybe because I am tired and need a nappy.  @Mike1950 is older than my pappy but not nearly as yappy as was my mamasan she was a Jappy and could sing that oriental rappy like Magellan could read a mappy.



 Just keep it up with the old jokes..........


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 1, 2015)

Damn nice. 100$. Too pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 1, 2015)

Well I was going to bid $100 but I got beat to it so I'll just go back to bed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## drycreek (Sep 2, 2015)

Very nice 110$.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2015)

barry richardson said:


>



Dude this stuff is worth more than amboyna do you need a partner to help mine this stuff from the dump?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Dude this stuff is worth more than amboyna do you need a partner to help mine this stuff from the dump?



It looks like some CK i have seen ...........


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 2, 2015)

There is a lot that gets dumped, but only every once in a while where it's got enought heartwood to bother with, still waiting for the big score... But if any of you members ever find yourself in the Phoenix area, I will give you the grand tour and candy-grab....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 2, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> There is a lot that gets dumped, but only every once in a while where it's got enought heartwood to bother with, still waiting for the big score... But if any of you members ever find yourself in the Phoenix area, I will give you the grand tour and candy-grab....


Looks like I need to take a drive haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 2, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> There is a lot that gets dumped, but only every once in a while where it's got enought heartwood to bother with, still waiting for the big score... But if any of you members ever find yourself in the Phoenix area, I will give you the grand tour and candy-grab....


My father in law lives there.... Maybe we should go visit him...


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 3, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> My father in law lives there.... Maybe we should go visit him...


Right on Greg, give me a shout if you do!


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 3, 2015)

Today is the day! Remember folks, there is no minimum bid increment, one copper penny can make you a winner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 3, 2015)

Bet its gonna be another close one at the end ..........


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2015)

Bet there isn't two winners this time.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 3, 2015)

tic tic tic tic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 3, 2015)

It is Thursday, 3 Sep 8PM CDT, is it not? Such a civilized ending.... Congrats and a big thank you to Larry @drycreek You are the champion my friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## drycreek (Sep 3, 2015)

Dang now I've got to pay $100.00 for the worth of the wood and donate $10.00 to Wood Barter. Will take care of business now. Thanks Barry.


----------



## drycreek (Sep 3, 2015)

Business taken care of.


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Bet there isn't two winners this time.



Yes there is........ WB is a winner and so is Larry

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 3, 2015)

PM your address to me too, and I will get it to you ASAP...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 3, 2015)

Make sure to show finished pics of what you make out of It !

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks to all who played again and to Barry for the generous donation.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Sep 4, 2015)

We need a snivel emoticon!
My PC is down, my laptop is down and I've been stuck trying to use this dadgum phone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## drycreek (Sep 8, 2015)

Package arrived today and had some nice (peanuts) included. 

Again thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## winters98 (Sep 10, 2015)

How did I miss this one.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2015)

justallan said:


> We need a snivel emoticon!
> My PC is down, my laptop is down and I've been stuck trying to use this dadgum phone.


How bout this one....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 10, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> How bout this one....


Yeah, like that one.


----------

